# Buzzing by anchored or drifting boats



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

I am sure this has been hashed out countless times before. I'm not gonna take the time to look. I am just posting to say if I can read your TX numbers as you scream by me wide open while I am anchored, you are too dang close. Not just out of courtesy and f'n up the fishing, but for safety reasons as well. It is common among "some" tourny guys and some wanna be guides, as well as sport fishermen.

I'm gonna start a list of the boats that are guilty of this, feel free to add to it. (I've always said we should mark these boats with paintball guns and the guy that comes in with the most splats looses his boat or takes a butt kickin'.

The most recent of the guilty:

Whoever was running a *Budlight Lime boat* this past weekend out of Bluff Landing. This person buzzed by me while I was anchored and there was miles of open water around me. I'm not sayin' what I'll do next time, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)




----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry to hear that, been to estes flats lately?


----------



## jackfish (May 21, 2004)

Could I also add, please observe the rules of the road when traveling on the ICW. Twice in the last two weeks I have had to dodge idiots running down the wrong side. Please keep to the right when in a marked channel. Didn't mean to hijack your thread but this is getting more dangerous all the time.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

railbird said:


> sorry to hear that, been to estes flats lately?


Sorry, Nope. Been working from MK 37 South lately. I like it there.:bounce:


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

jackfish said:


> Could I also add, please observe the rules of the road when traveling on the ICW. Twice in the last two weeks I have had to dodge idiots running down the wrong side. Please keep to the right when in a marked channel. Didn't mean to hijack your thread but this is getting more dangerous all the time.


Not really a hijack. I'm right there with you. I'm getting tired of zig zagging in the ICW. Sometimes lately it's hard to tell where people are gonna go. That's one thing I love about my Haynie Big Foot, before I get ****** and bounced around in the ICW I jack up, trim out and head for the flats. :cheers:


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

I always try and give as much room as possible, while remaining on a safe course. A lot of boats like to anchor up near the edge of the ICW, and most of the time that is fine. It becomes a challenge when there is a lot of traffic and you don't have much room to maneuver, especially in a deeper draft boat. I will be down there this weekend, with an eye open for the Lime Green.


----------



## Mako232 (Sep 16, 2005)

Even better. Send an email to the Budlight sponsor and let them know you don't appreciate a boat they are sponsoring acting wreckless. That will get their attention, and it all flows downhill from there. They don't like bad press.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

If your anchored in a channel that comes to be one way in or one way out, and the channel is only 2' deep and 4" on either side then don't gripe. If there is plenty of room on either side of the channel with adequate depth for the boater to go around: then it's nonsense.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Just to clarify. I was miles from any chanel, I was on the East side grass line across from the King Ranch Shoreline. No boat around me for at least 1500 yards or better. (I wasn't changing a tire either) LOL It's all cool, I don't get mad I get even. They ran parallel to my boat 20 yards away on my anchor side. Next time I'll write the TX number. Heck with the dang green lime wrap I didn't need to pay real close attention. After checking around, I learned that they REALLY pioed another guide that won't be as nice and cordial as me. Should get interesting. If they sell the boat, don't keep the wrap on, I think they have burned all hopes of getting along.


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

problem is the idiots who do it don't read 2cool!


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

It has been brought to my intention that this was last years Budlight Lime Boat and not the current one. I can't find a way to delete the post now, so ....

Mont if you see it, take it down for now please. 

I should have been more specific as to which boat it was, next time I'll post TX numbers so there is no confusion.

Thanks Ron for letting me know and for talking to the offender. You know as well as I do that it is dangerous enough being out there day in and day out without this kind of behavior. Thanks again.

I guess another lesson here is to remove wraps before selling boats, otherwise this kind of thing happens. ?????

Have a great day everyone, I'm goin' fishin'.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think I would be shooting at boats with something that looks like a gun but I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

Can shoot the bastards with paintballs that ride around looking for bent rods spooking **** all day, **** potlickers, just as bad as the other ********....


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

What about a Super Spook?


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

i know ron and it didnt sound like him or his son glad you pointed it out.this happens quite to offen during big money tournaments.ive have fished them and officals do give warnings to people but this does not seem to work.its all about the money.i kinda wish all tornaments would follow the FLW.


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

I HAVE TO AGREE WITH FLATSTALKER I KNOW RON TOO DOESN'T SOUND LIKE HIM HE'S BEEN ON THE WATER FOR A LONG TIME AND IS A PRETTY GOOD GUY AS WELL AS HIS SON BUT I HAVE TO AGREE THIER ARE SOME REAL IDIOTS ON THE WATER SOME NOVICE AND SOME NOT THAT'S WHY I READ THE FISHING REPORTS AND GO THE OTHER WAY :brew2:


----------



## Classic73Montauk (May 2, 2010)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> If your anchored in a channel that comes to be one way in or one way out, and the channel is only 2' deep and 4" on either side then don't gripe. If there is plenty of room on either side of the channel with adequate depth for the boater to go around: then it's nonsense.


+1

Nothing burns me more than someone anchored in or close to the traveled portion of a waterway (in the marshes of West Bay)with lines in the deep water. Not everyone owns a Skinny water boat, and they have to stay on plane or get stuck. Then they look at you in amazement when you come withing 30 yards of their lines

Also, as the owner of a cabin in west bay can I add the following Rant??.....If a boat is tied to the pier of a camp, dont fly by 6 feet from my boat slamming it against the pier. Even with bumpers, my boat gets slammed.

Also, sometimes people fish from their piers. You wouldn't like us buzzing by you while you are fishing would you......

OK, Rant off ....Thanks


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

:an6:


----------



## Hookem-n-Cookem (Jun 28, 2009)

If you want to feel real disrespect try sitting in a Kayak, most guys wont even look you in the eye when they swamp you out, I really hate it when I see a power boat slowing down for other power boats and then slamming down the throttle to go by me.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Classic73Montauk said:


> +1
> 
> Nothing burns me more than someone anchored in or close to the traveled portion of a waterway (in the marshes of West Bay)with lines in the deep water. Not everyone owns a Skinny water boat, and they have to stay on plane or get stuck. Then they look at you in amazement when you come withing 30 yards of their lines
> 
> ...


Sounds like your at Caranchua Cut...thats a tough one. You need to get on plane a because the channel ends right after the pier. I always slow down and jack it under for a quick shot, but I see tons of boats just blast through.

Sometimes staying on plane at full throttle is better than halfing it if you can't slow down way in advance.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Last year we had bull reds on the bay side of the POC jetty, fish busting the surface. Almost every offshore boat or jetty boat coming in ran through us, planing along sometimes only 20 yards away. Big boats. The drivers avoid eye contact, of course. They wouldn't spend 10 extra seconds going around us. Or slow down. Many of them seem to think stationary boats in the bay are potlickers anchored up. Even the flyfishing skiffs with a guide shaking his fist at every passing boat. At least the locally-owned Chip XI crewboat returning from offshore always slowed down to an idle....That's the Chip boat just entering the bay, starting to slow, in the background. A good captain.


----------



## RONHENNEJR (Jul 12, 2006)

Let's get something straight gentleman. 

These childish accusations you guys post, are just that.

It has gotten personal.

If you have a problem with a particular boat/er get the TX#'s, and take care of business then or let it go. Don't whine behind a computer screen. Some of the comments make my stomach turn. Many of you have double standards, and need to look at yourself in the mirror before pointing fingers. Many want to hop on the BASH Bandwagon.. 

I myself have made many mistakes boating, and have really learned the tolerances of my equipment. Maybe some of you guys that have never made any mistakes should grow-up, and get a life, because you live in a fantasy world.

We were in a Tourney Sat. ,Both Bud boats (this years, and last years) went to the same spot wading, and didn't move 1" til it was time to weigh in, and we were (5) minutes from the ramp, and you know whats amazing we were run over (100) times by locals, guides, and other tourney boats,they pulled in there, and fished with us shoulder to shoulder within 10 yards one time, One guide had himself and (4) clients with him and bailed 15 yards away. We kept catching fish.. And so did they...

And in today's world that's fishing in today's environment 

The "Bud Light Lime Boat" was my partner from 2009 Season. He chose to keep the wrap on his boat, because it looks good I guess, and continues still today to fish red-fish tournaments in it.. I am trying to get him to take it off.

But the point of this post is I am Sponsored by Budweiser. I have a Wrapped "Bud Light Extreme" , and I always try to be courteous on / off the water at all times, even during times I shouldn't, same as other Sponsored / Wrapped boats out there. I run an deeper drafting boat, and stay out of the way of others the best I can, because I am an easy target for someone who needs someone to complain about. I cannot run my boat on land at this time, as of this afternoon. 

I can accept accusations if they were to come, and will man up if they were true.

Railbird if you don't like people drifting by ya, you need not camp out in the same spot for days. 

They told me they drifted by ya.

And we don't lease the spots from ya the last time I checked. Need to keep your negative opinions to yourself next time, and not post them.

And lastly I took my wife, and the kiddos (3, and 5 yrs) out on the boat earlier for a nice quick trip on the side of Pita, and many guides, and locals run us, and the other 5 boats over time and time again, and my wife was speech-less and I told her that's what we are up against daiy.

Please look in the mirror first before you complain....

Tightlines


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

This thread may get intersting. Time to crack a Bud Lite Lime.:brew2:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Last i heard there wasn't any law against spending a few days learning an area. If your buddies think they own the spot, have them take it easy when they are running in on people. Maybe even try that trolling motor, its a little quieter. I woinder where your former partner learned his boating ettiquite. With the attitude you have exibited here, I have my suspicions.

After fishing there all week and seeing all the traffic coming thru there, I figured it would be a zoo out there saturday, so I chose to go south. I saw the rodeo in the pita area and chose to pass on that too. 

Just because other boaters are inconsiderate doesn't give you license to do it to others. I'm far from mistake free out there, but I never just run over someone because its easier or quicker. 

chuck


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I fish out of my yak alot. People tend to think if they slow down but don't idle all the way down its is good. Which in turn pushes a bigger wake than on plane. If you run by me either stay on plane or idle all the way down.


----------



## RONHENNEJR (Jul 12, 2006)

railbird said:


> Last i heard there wasn't any law against spending a few days learning an area. If your buddies think they own the spot, have them take it easy when they are running in on people. Maybe even try that trolling motor, its a little quieter. I woinder where your former partner learned his boating ettiquite. With the attitude you have exibited here, I have my suspicions.
> 
> After fishing there all week and seeing all the traffic coming thru there, I figured it would be a zoo out there saturday, so I chose to go south. I saw the rodeo in the pita area and chose to pass on that too.
> 
> ...


Chuck,
You know where I am coming from. " They were with another shallow drafting boat scouting that area, they *drifted* through the area together one on each side of ya" those fish spook even without trolling motor..That is not a large flat, not for what was anticipated Saturday anyways.

Just to let you know those guys could not catch them either...LOL

As for attitude.. There is none. I was working when this went on. I am not taking sides, but there is a better solution than whining online about it.

I wish that you would have said something to him rather than **** and moan online about it. Tell him what you saw him do, and you don't appreciate it, he may or may not correct it the next time. Then complain about it in a post.

Looks like you had fun Saturday as well..


----------



## RONHENNEJR (Jul 12, 2006)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I fish out of my yak alot. People tend to think if they slow down but don't idle all the way down its is good. Which in turn pushes a bigger wake than on plane. If you run by me either stay on plane or idle all the way down.


Sorry, but I myself slow down for you guys... I respect you guys to much to just plow by ya.. You guys get enough exercise for us boaters, especially in this wind..


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

HAVE FUN? That i did, ran south and caught lots of fish, but would have had to be very fortunate to catch 16+ lbs. I just can't make myself fish in big crowds tournament or no tournament. After scouting all week up here, I was very tired of the traffic. That line of boats south of pita was insane. I heard 21 boats were on that little flat saturday. The bite was late all week, and i figured with 20+ boats all over them, it was going to be tough to get winners there. Did some of the top sacks come from there? 

chuck


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

i just read this thread...

i was out for a few hours on friday morning, north of the causeway. we were drifting the flats near the crash channels and a guy in a bud light lime redfish line or illusion was hauling ***** about 150 feet in front of our drift. we were about 1/4 mile north of a channel and he was not running in one either... 

i usually chalk it up to lack of experience... but on the other hand, if this guy was a tourney fisher, he should have plenty of experience. 

there were plenty of other people up there friday morning and they seemed to find their way around us just fine... not him.

also, i ran by railbird on friday... i slowed down a little as i was coming by, he waved, we waved, all was good. i don't think he has a problem with people drifting by him. so...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Captain Hough said:


> I am sure this has been hashed out countless times before. I'm not gonna take the time to look. *I am just posting to say if I can read your TX numbers as you scream by me wide open while I am anchored, you are too dang close.* Not just out of courtesy and f'n up the fishing, but for safety reasons as well. It is common among "some" tourny guys and some wanna be guides, as well as sport fishermen.
> 
> I'm gonna start a list of the boats that are guilty of this, feel free to add to it. (I've always said we should mark these boats with paintball guns and the guy that comes in with the most splats looses his boat or takes a butt kickin'.
> 
> ...


Why are you mad? You couldnt read his TX numbers....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

good lord. another whiney someone got in my water area thread! move next time. lol


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Hookem-n-Cookem said:


> If you want to feel real disrespect try sitting in a Kayak, most guys wont even look you in the eye when they swamp you out, I really hate it when I see a power boat slowing down for other power boats and then slamming down the throttle to go by me.


I promise you, you would much rather me go by you fast than slow....

My wake is 10x the size when I start to slow down.... And no, Im not going to shut down 100 yards from you to prevent you taking the beating if you are in a channel....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> I promise you, you would much rather me go by you fast than slow....
> 
> My wake is 10x the size when I start to slow down.... And no, Im not going to shut down 100 yards from you to prevent you taking the beating if you are in a channel....


 x2


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> Why are you mad? You couldnt read his TX numbers....


I'm not mad, and I could have written his TX down if I wasn't busy netting fish.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

waterspout said:


> good lord. another whiney someone got in my water area thread! move next time. lol


I'm not whinning, I only do that when I have to change a tire. sad4sm

Why should I have to move when I am anchored in the middle of nowhere? People are curious, so they run closer and closer to others to see what they are catching, it gets old after a while. I don't have to run close by, I carry 16X Binoculars. LOL


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Captain Hough said:


> I don't have to run close by, I carry 16X Binoculars. LOL


x2


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, I know what the problem is!!! You are fishing the wrong waters!!! That will happen to you every time where you are at!!!

My suggestion would be to come up here to the GBC.... it never happens up here! I would suggest this upcoming weekend too!!!! hahahahaha....


Come chase birds with me one day.... you talk about up close and personal!!!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

All I can say is Saturday was just sick both north and south of the humble. People were cutting other boats off everywhere. It was hard to run without having to dodge someone. Had an aluminum boat run within 50ft in front of us while we were anchored and on fish. There was a tournament boat next to me that just looked over at us and laughed. Two major tournaments going on at once and a hard wind = the JFK area will be a gong show!


----------



## Hookem-n-Cookem (Jun 28, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> I promise you, you would much rather me go by you fast than slow....
> 
> My wake is 10x the size when I start to slow down.... And no, Im not going to shut down 100 yards from you to prevent you taking the beating if you are in a channel....


 Sounds like an excuse so you don't have to show respect for a fellow fisherman .


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Some people are just jerks. Nothing much you can do to stop it, without getting yourself in trouble. I think people in boats sometimes have the same "toughness" attitude as those on the internet. They know that it's unlikely that anyone is going to actually chase them down and confront them, so they do things they may not otherwise do, if they had to actually stand face to face with someone. It's very frustrating, but it's happened to most of us and will time and time again. Don't let it bother you too much.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Or....get a kayak and paddle offshore a few hundred yards. Plenty of room, and the people who you may have to share the water with are respectful and friendly.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Hookem-n-Cookem said:


> Sounds like an excuse so you don't have to show respect for a fellow fisherman .


Have you ever ridden in a boat??? Ya know, one with a motor on the back of it?

When I come off plane, I will swamp a kayak.... If I stay on plane, the wake will be much more gentle.

Its not an excuse, its reality.

If you want, I will slow down, but dont be mad when you are soaking wet and trying to find your sunken tackle box.


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

If you buzz me, be sure NOT to run under my line as I cast in FRONT of your boat. I wouldn't want you to get hooked and be injured... or have your dumb ***** pulled out of your boat.

IT's just one of those incidental hazards of which we should all be aware.

:brew:


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Hookem-n-Cookem said:


> If you want to feel real disrespect try sitting in a Kayak, most guys wont even look you in the eye when they swamp you out, I really hate it when I see a power boat slowing down for other power boats and then slamming down the throttle to go by me.


I am a newbie to yakking but the wife and i prefer for the boats to stay on plane and go by us. When they slow down they usually throw big wakes.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

For clarification: I am speaking of instances pertaining to people fishing/kayaking on channels regularly used by normal boat traffic....

The middle of the bay or on an open flat/reef is a horse of a different color....


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

There were a lot of kayaks in the State Park this past weekend in West Bay, a lot were fishing the channel into Lake Como there were three guys sitting in the middle of the channel anchored & fishing all spread out blocking the boat lane, I went around them outside the channel but they learned real quick that they needed to relocate when an off shore boat came roaring up in there needing to stay on plane!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

WestEndAngler said:


> There were a lot of kayaks in the State Park this past weekend in West Bay, a lot were fishing the channel into Lake Como there were three guys sitting in the middle of the channel anchored & fishing all spread out blocking the boat lane, I went around them outside the channel but they learned real quick that they needed to relocate when an off shore boat came roaring up in there needing to stay on plane!


You bring up a good point also about NEEDING to stay on plane... it never fails.... I take a cut to get into the bay quicker and there is always someone anchored up at the end of it.... If I come off a plane, I am in trouble, as it is shallow as hell all the way until you get where they are...

Some people get upset, but I cannot shut my power down... if I do, I am stuck....


----------



## Rosharon Red (Mar 31, 2009)

There is little respect these days it seems. Yes we see it here and there and it gives us hope but it is sad how many people run over each other and some know it and some don't. It is the ones that know it that should be ashamed. Kayakers I respect because they are out there with muscle and sometimes no brain but I have found that they are astounded when a big boat runs upon them. Hey your yak floats in 4-5 inches of water and I always wonder why they don't take advantage of that. I have seen the same from yaks and other boats that block channels and I always see the same expression of I can't believe what they did!!!Nearly everyone needs to learn something it seems and show some common sense and a little respect when on the water!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

A couple things confused me about the guys response. Why so upset if it wasn't you and he stated that it wasn't? It was your "partner" that did it not you, so let him defend himself. And why attack Chuck, he didn't say anything negative towards you in this thread, until you called him out for some reason?


----------



## Hookem-n-Cookem (Jun 28, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> Have you ever ridden in a boat??? Ya know, one with a motor on the back of it?
> 
> When I come off plane, I will swamp a kayak.... If I stay on plane, the wake will be much more gentle.
> 
> ...


 Yes I have been in a boat and I do know what you are talking about but most of the time someone blasts past me it is not that case , as I said many times I see you guys slowing for other power boats but not us...if I was in a channel or a heavily used boat lane I would understand but I have been Kayaking, boating and fishing my whole life and know how to stay out of the way of others and usually am not in a place that you would need to come so close to me. It seems like some guys take fishing way to serious like you really have somewhere you need to be now... just like the guy that drives the bigger truck on the highway that always has to bully the smaller car just to get in front of them, I don't Kayak because I am stupid or less of a fisherman than you, I do it because fishing is relaxing and is a time to slow down for me and I would rather not get killed or harassed by a guy in a big boat with a big ego....got to deal with that every day on the way to work.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

tell you all what,, stay out of MY water and problem solved! there, BOOM! :slimer:


----------



## Salt Water Texan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Rude behaviour on the water*

I've always felt that I was extremely fortunate to have been albe to fish Baffin Bay and the Laguna Madre from the mid 1950's until the present day . One didn't see much rudeness back then because you didn't see many people. Time brought the crowds, and boats that were faster and could run in skinny water, along with the new boats and the crowds came the " I am the only one who matters fishermen". People that gave no thought to ruining other peoples fishing as long as they got got their limit.The problem is that rudeness usually brings more rudeness.
About 15% of saltwater boaters can be considered ameteurs, that means that 85% of the ignorant, rude things we see on the water are being done by people who know better (kinda scary isn't it) but choose to leave three important things at the house when they go fishing: 1. common sense, 2. common courtesy 3. moral character. 
I guess a lot of us suffer from the Emperor syndrome as per Tod Rungren's song:
I am the Emperor of the waterways
I weild the universal will
Some might overlook my divineness
Unless I'm driving my imperial shallow water mobile
I am the emperor of the waterways
Strapped with foolish mortals such as these
I need never be concerned with others
For I can stop and go and turn just where I please.
For I am the emperor of the waterways!


----------



## RONHENNEJR (Jul 12, 2006)

deke said:


> A couple things confused me about the guys response. Why so upset if it wasn't you and he stated that it wasn't? It was your "partner" that did it not you, so let him defend himself. And why attack Chuck, he didn't say anything negative towards you in this thread, until you called him out for some reason?


*Deke* for one I am not upset. There are people here that like to bash, and havent any clue. Many here that complain have the opportunity to speak face to face with the accused. And many complain that do it themselves.

It was my partner from last year... And he is my DAD...... He doesnt look at this silly stuff yall complain about day in, and day out. Yes at times I have seen him run across flats, that I would never even consider on a high tide. That is his reason for have the boat he does. He said he did'nt do all the things that he has been accused of, and I believe him.

I did not attack Chuck. Chuck made a comment on another post if you would read the COURTESY post. There were multiple boats with "LIME" boat and they drifted by. Did they get to close? I dont know for I was not there. But the complaining of the LIME GREEN BOAT gets old.

How in the Hell can someone complain about the LIME GREEN OFFENDER in Galveston Saturday? We were all in Corpus fishing a tournament.. He must have a rocket on that Illusion..

To complain about boaters will never end. Regardless of who it is. Weekenders, Potlickers, Tourney Guys, Guides we all have to fish together, odds are that you will get run over a time or two each trip and as summer heats up it will only get worse..


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

It's all in what you make it out to be we fish for the love of the sport we fish tournaments for the money and to fish with the best if you have ever played any type of sports their is always someone you didn't care for or didn't like how they played they may have trip you or got in your way or what ever for the score it's part of sports it's all part of the game we all want to win and sometimes we have to laugh heck i have had boats run with in 30 yards while i was wadefishing and i just shake my head i've also had boats run in front of my drift and chase fish to me who knows? i try to give everybody space on the water but sometimes you can't all i can say is those who do it it will come back at you 10x worst we just need to be safe and watch out for the other guy kind of driving on the freeway


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

It's that time of year, just wait till this weekend. There will be many numnuts on the water burning shorelines, BUI/BWI, potlicking, running up on flats and oyster reefs, etc.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

thats why I fish during the week.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> thats why I fish during the week.


 It happens during the week as well, just not as often. I had just got on the fish yesterday in Trinity and this bonehead cuts 30 yds or so behind me and in front of the reef. He was at about 1/3 throttle where he could put up the largest wake, two fish and it was over.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

jjtroutkiller said:


> It happens during the week as well, just not as often. I had just got on the fish yesterday in Trinity and this bonehead cuts 30 yds or so behind me and in front of the reef. He was at about 1/3 throttle where he could put up the largest wake, two fish and it was over.


Now we ALLLLL know you are lying.... there are no fish in Trinity Bay.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> Now we ALLLLL know you are lying.... there are no fish in Trinity Bay.


 Very few that I could find.:frown:


----------



## evis102 (Jul 30, 2007)

If you do not like it sell your boats because it's only going to get worse.


----------



## redfish72 (May 27, 2007)

*Same Boat Again and Again and Again...*

Capt Hough,

Ive had 2 run in with that Particular Boat. The most recent was when he cut us off in Nighthawk 2 Weeks ago trying to beat us out of the pass and the second was at Bluff this winter. The one at Bluff Landing was stupid. He was in the truck and his buddy was still loading gear in the boat. so we went around him and put in our boat. He gets out of the truck and yells *** are yall doing? We yelled back "putting the boat in the water while your buddy finishes putting gear in your boat". My intention were to call his sponsors that day, but we just blew it off. I regret it now since i see he still being a jerk on the water.

Redfish72


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

First I have not read all of the post but thought I would mention this.

I buzzed some people in March around Snake Island in Galveston...I felt bad but it is a shallow area and the channel is marked with little pvc poles and a group of guys anchored their boat in the channel and were wade fishing in the little channel that we use to get back to the bay house. I slowed down by them on the way out for an evening cruise with the kids for spring break. They looked at me with that "eye" and I felt bad and slowed down and tried my best to tell them I have to stay in the channel because my boat doesn't run skinny well (17ft Mako)...it then took about 15 minutes of idling to get out of the area. So when I came back in about 30 minutes later I didn't slow down and cruised through...I completely agree that we don't want to buzz each other but I would hope people would have common sense on when and where to anchor and wade.


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

redfish72 said:


> Capt Hough,
> 
> Ive had 2 run in with that Particular Boat. The most recent was when he cut us off in Nighthawk 2 Weeks ago trying to beat us out of the pass and the second was at Bluff this winter. The one at Bluff Landing was stupid. He was in the truck and his buddy was still loading gear in the boat. so we went around him and put in our boat. He gets out of the truck and yells *** are yall doing? We yelled back "putting the boat in the water while your buddy finishes putting gear in your boat". My intention were to call his sponsors that day, but we just blew it off. I regret it now since i see he still being a jerk on the water.
> 
> Redfish72


Well, there are two different boats with that wrap. We will have to be more specific in the future. I don't know Ron Jr. or Sr., what I do know is what I have witnessed. You know what you have witnessed, but you and I are both liars, or didn't you know that? LOL

I'm not pickin' a fight with anyone, like I said, next time I will have the TX number of ANY offending boat, just so there is no misunderstanding or confusion.

As far as the ramp thing, I scream at guides for that caca too, especially when headlights are left on in the morning while I am trying to back down. I do it all in fun, but there is always a certain amount of truth to it.

Hang in there, it will get worse before the Summer is over.


----------



## Nocturnal (Feb 26, 2010)

11andy11 said:


> thats why I fish during the week.


yep.

Nights too...


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

These 2cool "Group Therapy" sessions remind me of this:


----------



## RONHENNEJR (Jul 12, 2006)

Great news Guys.... The Bud Light Lime boat will officially be stripped of his wrap this weekend... Lets see what happens now....

I am and have been the only official Budweiser Sponsored Boat for 2010.. Bud Light Extreme, the one thats in the Avatar...

It's not Lime Green... LOL:brew2:

As stated before I have, and will continue to be courteous on / off the water. If you are in a channel fishing, I will slow to an acceptable speed to not beat you to death, then resume a safe speed. I do not shortcut flats at speed that I know are frequently being drifted. I do not run through areas that will tear up the seabed. I try to run channels that are accessible to where I plan to fish as much as possible. When i leave out of Bluffs Landing I DO NOT CUT ACROSS THAT FLAT ON THE RIGHT LIKE MANY DO. I do Drift many of the local (Corpus) Flats. When I choose to travel Nighthawk I run the deeper gut ON THE WEST SIDE, and exit through the pure oil cut.

Now I would like to see something positive come out of this.... 

Cheers!:brew:


----------



## RONHENNEJR (Jul 12, 2006)

chugger said:


> These 2cool "Group Therapy" sessions remind me of this:


True, True! lol:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

RONHENNEJR said:


> Great news Guys.... The Bud Light Lime boat will officially be stripped of his wrap this weekend... Lets see what happens now....
> 
> I am and have been the only official Budweiser Sponsored Boat for 2010.. Bud Light Extreme, the one thats in the Avatar...
> 
> It's not Lime Green... LOL:brew2:


In a perfect world you wouldn't have to remove the wrap from the other boat, however we don't live there do we? I agree with you that it may be the best solution to help protect your sponsorship.

I didn't mean to stir up a hornets' nest, but it looks like it may have brought some things to light.

Now I'll have to keep a tablet on the console for all the TX numbers I need to write down. LOL


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Not to hijack, but I was wading (in the pool) the other day and this 8 year old boy comes flying past me in a Barny inflatable floating ring, if I see him again there's going to be trouble

Just thought I would lighten up the thread alittle........continue


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

State_Vet said:


> Not to hijack, but I was wading (in the pool) the other day and this 8 year old boy comes flying past me in a Barny inflatable floating ring, if I see him again there's going to be trouble
> 
> Just thought I would lighten up the thread alittle........continue


That damb purple dinosaur!! :rotfl:


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey Hough...What ever happened to Roger at Marker 37 ??


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Jim Martin said:


> Hey Hough...What ever happened to Roger at Marker 37 ??


He's managing Bluff Landing.


----------



## Jim Martin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks..I will get by there and see him....J


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I can tell you fishing out of aransas pass that there are lots of boats that literally zig zag betwen anchored boats when they car run around them and give them plenty of space.

The most amazing thing is a lot of them are guides that are doing it.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

someone needs to catch this guy at the Waffle house and settle it. good thing he fishes in yall nack of the waters. lol


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

People still drink Bud beer?


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*morons*

I just don't get certain people on this board who continue to defend people being too close to other fishermen on the water...all I can figure out is that they must not be very good fishermen, because if they were, they'd know how sensitive fish are to boats and people on the water...especially big fish, and especially in shallow water. Look people, its really simple - stay several hundered yards away from all others and go find your own spot...doesn't matter if you are wading or idling or on plane....the sole exception is a drift-by in certain situations. There is plenty of water for everyone - if someone beats you to your chosen spot, go find another, they earned it by getting up earlier. Furthermore, take the extra 15 seconds to go WAY AROUND the wader/drifter / anchored boat if they are in your path while running somewhere, as long as its safe, and in most of the cases discussed on this board, the person with the grievance WAS NOT fishing in a freaking channel!


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> I promise you, you would much rather me go by you fast than slow....
> 
> My wake is 10x the size when I start to slow down.... And no, Im not going to shut down 100 yards from you to prevent you taking the beating if you are in a channel....


 Might I ask what kind of boat you run?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Primer said:


> Might I ask what kind of boat you run?


If you MUST know.... haha

22ft Shoalwater Legend....

Im not really sure WHY it pushes such a huge wake.... I cant figure it out for the life of me.... at first, I thought it was the weight of the 50 gallons of gas.... but even with only 10 gallons in it, it still pushes the same huge wake.... Ive tried trimming up, down and all around.... jackplate, tried it all... The hull isnt holding water.... there is no additional wieght (no anchor or ice chests or anything... only a bow rope, oil tank, 1 battery and 4 life jackets). The lack of weight in the FRONT may actually be the root cause, but hopefully a trolling motor will be my next purchase. I wouldnt think a jackplate with 6" setback would be causing a wake THAT big, but I may be wrong....

If I slow down too fast, the wake comes over the rear of the boat, so its a gradual slowing process....

The reason why I posted up is because there was a couple kayakking a few weeks ago in a channel... It was only my second time to have the boat in the water... I slowed down out of courtesy (they were just out paddling around, no fishing gear).... I turned around to check my wake and to make sure water wasnt going to come over the back (still getting used to this boat) and the wake was GINORMOUS.... They didnt flip, but it didnt look like a very smooth ride... I played around with it a little bit later that day and the only time it doesnt push an abnormally big wake is if I am just above idle... the slowest that the boat will go in gear...

So, you must ask yourself.... Do I spend the next 5 minutes putting in front of these people for 50-75 yards and give them a big wake when I pull down throttle, or just scoot on by at 20mph (giving them as much room as I can)?

When I passed them again, I stayed on plane and my wake was MUCH smaller.... I even checked it when it got to them a while after I passed and it barely even rocked their yak.

NOTE: I dont run by people except in channels... so only part of this thread even pertains to me... I just wanted to chime in on the wake thing.

And everybody lived happily ever after......

The End


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> If you MUST know.... haha
> 
> 22ft Shoalwater Legend....
> 
> ...


My .02 cents.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Primer said:


> My .02 cents.


Whelp, unfortunately, your 2 cents are worth just about as much as the brown stuff that I flushed down the toilet today....

A 15ft aluminum flatbottom and a 22ft fiberglass boat are not even REMOTELY comparable.

The design flaw on my boat is the height of the rear gunnels (6").... at least I consider it a design flaw. I would say the height of an average 15ft flat bottoms rear gunnels are 12"+... not to mention the part where aluminum boats are lighter..... Oh, and the part where my motor probably wieghts 300-350 lbs more than a 25-40 horse, which makes the rear of my boat not come up as quick with the wake.

As far as the idling speed.... I dont mind slowing down, but Im not going to go 1/2 mph for 75 yards.... unfortunately, my boat pushes a large wake at a speed faster than that... Sooooo, if you want me to go 5mph when I pass, then you better hang on.... And you are right, the nudging of the throttle does work, thats commonplace no matter WHERE I come off of plane....but that puts me right back at the 1/2mph speed.

I would much rather give a boat owner the red *** by passing by them at 20mph than swamp their boat at 5mph.

As a boat owner, I am responsible for making the decisions that effect the safety of me, my passengers and fellow boaters on the water.

The concern for spooking fish will come after the other factors have been addressed.

Thank you for your input and I apologize that my tall tales are so hard to believe.


----------



## bluewaterrip (May 8, 2006)

When I am out in my yak I prefer boats go by at full speed. The wake is small and you are gone in 5 seconds. I cant stand when a boat will come up on me then pull back on the throttle and throw a huge roller right for me.


----------



## chugger (Jul 12, 2009)

*Surfs Up Dude*

Bring on those big wakes.
Good for some cheap thrills.

Jeff Spicoli: "All I need are some tasty waves, a cool buzz, and I'm fine."


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

Naterator said:


> I just don't get certain people on this board who continue to defend people being too close to other fishermen on the water...all I can figure out is that they must not be very good fishermen, because if they were, they'd know how sensitive fish are to boats and people on the water...especially big fish, and especially in shallow water. Look people, its really simple - stay several hundered yards away from all others and go find your own spot...doesn't matter if you are wading or idling or on plane....the sole exception is a drift-by in certain situations. There is plenty of water for everyone - if someone beats you to your chosen spot, go find another, they earned it by getting up earlier. Furthermore, take the extra 15 seconds to go WAY AROUND the wader/drifter / anchored boat if they are in your path while running somewhere, as long as its safe, and in most of the cases discussed on this board, the person with the grievance WAS NOT fishing in a freaking channel!


Take a deep breath...you're starting to sound like me. LOL You are correct Sir. That's why I hate weekends. I can find another spot, but I have been out there all week, why should I give up my pattern if I don't want to? Oh well, we just adjust. I got blasted by several times today and had a rough start, so I went WAAAAAYYYY away from the other boats and picked one or two nice trout out of every sand pocket. I gave up my 20 fish per spot area and went to work.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Whelp, unfortunately, your 2 cents are worth just about as much as the brown stuff that I flushed down the toilet today....
> 
> A 15ft aluminum flatbottom and a 22ft fiberglass boat are not even REMOTELY comparable.
> 
> ...


Would it kill you to try it?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Primer said:


> Would it kill you to try it?


Lets see if I can help you out some.... AS PREVIOUSLY MENTIONED


Whelp, unfortunately, your 2 cents are worth just about as much as the brown stuff that I flushed down the toilet today....

A 15ft aluminum flatbottom and a 22ft fiberglass boat are not even REMOTELY comparable.

The design flaw on my boat is the height of the rear gunnels (6").... at least I consider it a design flaw. I would say the height of an average 15ft flat bottoms rear gunnels are 12"+... not to mention the part where aluminum boats are lighter..... Oh, and the part where my motor probably wieghts 300-350 lbs more than a 25-40 horse, which makes the rear of my boat not come up as quick with the wake.

As far as the idling speed.... I dont mind slowing down, but Im not going to go 1/2 mph for 75 yards.... unfortunately, my boat pushes a large wake at a speed faster than that... Sooooo, if you want me to go 5mph when I pass, then you better hang on.... And you are right, the nudging of the throttle does work, thats commonplace no matter WHERE I come off of plane....but that puts me right back at the 1/2mph speed.

I would much rather give a boat owner the red *** by passing by them at 20mph than swamp their boat at 5mph.

As a boat owner, I am responsible for making the decisions that effect the safety of me, my passengers and fellow boaters on the water.

The concern for spooking fish will come after the other factors have been addressed.

Thank you for your input and I apologize that my tall tales are so hard to believe.


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> Lets see if I can help you out some.... AS PREVIOUSLY MENTIONED
> 
> Whelp, unfortunately, your 2 cents are worth just about as much as the brown stuff that I flushed down the toilet today....
> 
> ...


 My bad bro, I read it last night before hitting the hay and I missed it. My appologies.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Primer said:


> My bad bro, I read it last night before hitting the hay and I missed it. My appologies.


haha... no problem man... im just giving you mess because its more fun than not...

Dont get the wrong impression, ive experimented enough to have figured out what works and what doesnt.... I wish it was different, but its not....

The irony is that I can get water all over my decks just as easy with the low sides.... My times a comin.... haha


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> haha... no problem man... im just giving you mess because its more fun than not...
> 
> Dont get the wrong impression, ive experimented enough to have figured out what works and what doesnt.... I wish it was different, but its not....
> 
> The irony is that I can get water all over my decks just as easy with the low sides.... My times a comin.... haha


Is it a self bailing deck?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Primer said:


> Is it a self bailing deck?


Yep, but I havent gotten used to water coming over the sides... Theres just something about a bunch of water washing over the sides of your boat that gives you a slight pucker factor that I would rather do without.... I go into panic mode for a few seconds....


----------

